# Want to Change Academic Publishing?



## drsiebenmal (Aug 16, 2013)

*Want to Change Academic Publishing? Just Say No*

By _Hugh Gusterson_

When I became a professor, 20 years ago, I received a request from a woman who lived close to the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, where I taught: Could she come and talk to me about a set of interests she was developing, in the area of my own specialty in anthropology, and get my advice on applying to graduate school? We spoke for about 45 minutes in my office, at the end of which she asked, "How much do I owe you?"

This woman was a therapist who billed by the hour, and she assumed that when you got the benefit of someone's professional expertise for 45 minutes, you paid for it. Although I would expect to pay a lawyer or a therapist for a professional consultation, the idea of paying for a conversation with me seemed bizarre. I explained that professors, especially in the humanities and social sciences, get paid an annual salary and, in return, see it as part of our job to share our knowledge and to mentor others. We had a vocation, not a trade. The life of the mind is not billable.

Today I have less confidence in that answer. [...]


Η συνέχεια εδώ:


----------



## pidyo (Aug 16, 2013)

Δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη μπίζνα εκμετάλλευσης της παραδοσιακής αφέλειας ενός κοινωνικού κλάδου από τις εταιρίες κολοσσούς (πλέον) που έχουν πραξικοπηματικά καταλάβει τα προπύργια της επιστημονικής γνώσης. Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο καθηγητής, αν και αυτό που προτείνει είναι μια μικρή πτυχή του συστήματος. Ο κύριος πολιορκητικός κριός θα πρέπει να είναι το κίνημα ανοικτής πρόσβασης, το οποίο θα υποβοηθηθεί σημαντικά από την απαίτηση δημόσιων κρατικών και υπερκρατικών φορέων (όπως η ΕΕ) να υπάρχει ελεύθερη πρόσβαση σε οποιαδήποτε έρευνα χρηματοδοτείται από ευρωπαϊκά κονδύλια. Ήδη οι τρεις- τέσσερις μεγάλοι παίκτες του χώρου έχουν καταλάβει ότι οι μέρες της ληστοβαρονίας τους είναι μετρημένες και κάνουν μάχες οπισθοφυλακής, με μειώσεις των τιμών, αύξηση του υλικού που βρίσκεται σε ελεύθερη πρόσβαση, κλπ.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 21, 2013)

Συναφείς προβληματισμοί στα γαλλικά.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2013)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...rd-Open-Access&p=139833&viewfull=1#post139833
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2012/feb/02/academics-boycott-publisher-elsevier
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2011/aug/29/academic-publishers-murdoch-socialist
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serials_crisis


----------

